# Finish for shop made jigs



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone recommend the best was to finish shop made wooden jigs?
I am making a router fence, the sub base parts are maple and alder. Sliding front fence is UHMW. Should I use spray varnish on the wood followed by paste wax? Another idea I had was to use Bri-wax on the wood. Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I would use sanding sealer (wax free shellac), especially if maple is a *softwood* maple, followed by at least 2 coats polyurethane. Johnson's Paste Wax for sliding surfaces. Nothing on UHMW surface.

I use:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zinsser-1-gal-Clear-Matte-SealCoat-Sanding-Sealer-2-Pack-821/202067233?cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-202067233&ci_sku=202067233&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969&gclid=Cj0KEQjw3M6oBRDnnIywo5i287ABEiQAXRm7S5AJUPxXUB7YZvMQS4o0XijiKcWvorO1ACzvdoSm0MgaAt9T8P8HAQ

and

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SC-Johnson-16-oz-Fine-Paste-Wood-Wax-00203/100154748

I do NOT use tung or linseed oil as I feel that is too soft a finish and will not protect from shop stains.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You just want to seal the wood to keep it stable I would say. The best finishes for resisting moisture are (least to best) water based varnish, oil based varnish, marine spar varnish, and epoxy.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't remember where I heard this (one of the online wood blogger guys) but you should use shop made jigs as an opportunity to try different finishes and techniques.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I would also recommend finishing all sides of each piece of wood. This way you don't get any racking because of differential exposure to humidity...

I'd also recommend going with a poly top coat.

TedP


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I would use a rub on satin poly. this soaks in the wood and there is no build up of
finnish.


----------

